# Shades aren't cool (FIXED)



## srw (30 Jul 2010)

Shaun,

Is there any way to change the default shortcuts for smileys? I ask because I'm seeing quite a lot of this sort of thing in P&L:

a) Serious point about difficult subject
B) Even more serious point about difficult subject

Personally I'd be delighted to see the wretched things switched off entirely, but that's not a common point of view...


----------



## Dan B (30 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> Personally I'd be delighted to see the wretched things switched off entirely


I believe that happened once in another cycling forum ... as you surmise, it was not a popular decision


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2010)

I know. I was there (as they say).


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2010)

Sorry, no, there is no method (currently) for removing smilies from posts on an individual basis.

If the option is ever added, I'll let everyone know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2010)

Could we just lose that smiley altogther? There's still the cool one () which is the same.

It's annoying me a bit, I must say...


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2010)

To get rid of any smiley requires removal of the BBcode from the posts database, and if we're replacing instances of it with a different one, the replacement code inserting.

Not a small undertaking with 1.3 million posts ... 

I'll review the current list and see about removing duplicates, but it'll be a while before I get to it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2010)

Need we replace all the instances of it? 

Also, the problem one ( B) ) is the newer one, that came with the new forum - so it won't go back far.

I don't think it's used all that often - well not on purpose....


----------



## HJ (30 Jul 2010)

The simple answer is to use the Adblock Plus browser plugin and block it your self...


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2010)

Ah, the penny has just dropped ... I couldn't get the gist of it when browsing on the mobile skin.

Alphabet bullets are being fudged by the b ) smiley shortcut.

I've changed that particular one from b) to :be cool: <- minus the space, so it shouldn't have a negative effect on bullet lists now.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2010)

Just to double-check:

a) We need more smilies
b) But not with shortcuts for common items we put in posts
c) And certainly no more "cool" ones ... lol

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2010)

Bingo


----------



## Arch (31 Jul 2010)

Brilliant! Cheers Shaun!

Now, is there way to sort the issue about needing a space in front of smilies, otherwise you only get the code thus

I'm just about remembering to bung a space in, but I notice a lot of people are not...


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2010)

No, not at the moment. Me and a few other forum owners have petitioned the developers to make it work regardless of the space so we'll see what happens.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> The simple answer is to use the Adblock Plus browser plugin and block it your self...



I use Adblock plus and by default it doesn't block smilies and I don't think I'll change that because I think they are


----------

